# 2015 Installment of the Current River Polar Bear Run Feb 7th



## Codeman (Dec 29, 2014)

8th Annual Current River Polar Bear Run will be February 7th 2015. Meet at the Doniphan, Mo City boat ramp at 11 AM and run North to just above Deer Leap (Approx 6 miles) build a fire, eat some lunch and have a good time. Slow or fast, all are welcome (I am usually the slowest boat LOL).


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2014)

added it to the home page. :beer:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 1, 2015)

Hopefully the weather holds out, any body on here going?


----------



## riverracer (Feb 3, 2015)

Lil Blue Rude, I spoke with Doug the other night and he thought that there will be a big turn out this year, from what he had been hearing !!!!!! I think its going to be in the low to mid 50s, thats nice weather for Feb. Hope to see you there, I would like to go for a ride in that hot rod 3 cyl. of yours !!! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Seth (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish I didn't live 4 hours away. I'd love to come down and check out that section of river. I'll have to wait till the end of the month for the Gasconade Fun Run.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah weathers looking nice. I'm planning on going, be glad to take you for a ride.


----------



## Seth (Feb 4, 2015)

Man, you guys really hit the jackpot on the weather forecast! I hope we can be so lucky at the end of the month for the Gasconade Fun Run.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll be there. Weather is looking good.

It sounds like there is gonna be a good turnout this year for sure.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 7, 2015)

There was a pretty good turn out today. Think there was around 40 boats. Weather was perfect.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 8, 2015)

So who all was there? I know I run onto riverracer but I didn't see semojetman's boat there, what about you codeman did you make it?


----------



## openseat (Feb 11, 2015)

Anybody have pictures from this run? Its 6 degrees farenheight here in the warmest part of MN, and all we can do is be envious of you MO folks running your boats this time of year.


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 14, 2015)

openseat said:



> Anybody have pictures from this run? Its 6 degrees farenheight here in the warmest part of MN, and all we can do is be envious of you MO folks running your boats this time of year.


 You just need to fish near the power plants. I have been out all winter between cold spells.


----------

